# Old -school-design



## ragbar (6. April 2022)

Ich steh ja auf den alten Look-auch wenn die Ruten,speziell mit Holzgriff,als Totschläger zu gebrauchen waren: mod,ich hoffe,Querverweis geht Ok.

Als Junge sowas in irgend nem Angelladen im Schaufenster entdeckt-und die Nase war garantiert platt vom an-die Scheibe-drücken.
Reingegangen werden mußte auch noch,wenn offen,auch mit ohne Geld, nur,um dem Zeugs näher zu sein. Angrabbeln unter strengen Blicken war das Höchste.

Ya know what I mean.

Wenn da nicht immer das weinerliche Gefühl hinterher gewesen wäre,weil man wieder ohne solche Schönheiten den Heimweg antreten muß.



			http://www.realsreels.com/rods/RodsGarcia1976_14.jpg
		







						Welcome to realsreels.com
					






					www.realsreels.com


----------



## angler1996 (6. April 2022)

oh diese Schwünge , die Kurven und... ja selbst das Makeup , äh die Farbe passt
Schwarz mit dezenten Farbtupfern .....

Nja oder so ;-))


----------



## Minimax (6. April 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Ich steh ja auf den alten Look-auch wenn die Ruten,speziell mit Holzgriff,als Totschläger zu gebrauchen waren: mod,ich hoffe,Querverweis geht Ok.
> 
> Als Junge sowas in irgend nem Angelladen im Schaufenster entdeckt-und die Nase war garantiert platt vom an-die Scheibe-drücken.
> Reingegangen werden mußte auch noch,wenn offen,auch mit ohne Geld, nur,um dem Zeugs näher zu sein. Angrabbeln unter strengen Blicken war das Höchste.
> ...


Coole Seite, ragbar Danke für den Link


----------



## ragbar (7. April 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Nja oder so ;-))


Genau so. ))
Speziell die taillierten Holzgriffe.


----------

